# Puppy video



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

*Puppy video-Posts #1, #15,*

This is my first try uploading a video the Youtube. I'm not sure it will work. It's supposed to be a RunLikeHell session ended with one stopping for a potty break.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It works!!!!!

I have more.

Tune in later.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! I love it!

Two of my boys did their first runlikehell last night, complete with growling and evasion tactics. It was so cute.

I love how you caught yours on video. The bolt through the potty box and around obstacles is great!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, Tom thanks for sharing that - they are so sweet


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I will need to start walking around with my camera & camcorder. EVERY time they do something i want to film & i just start to move to get it, they stop what they are doing & follow me. hoto:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Tom,
thanks for sharing,they are all so sweet!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

LOVED IT! They are soooo cute! 

I have been wanting to get Stogie on camera when I ask him if he is hungry. Its hillarious.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love it!!!!!

Do they like that tube? Where did you get that?

Great video! Camp Starborn is looking more alluring everyday!  

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks so much Tom for sharing the love.....just ADORABLE!! MORE PLEASE!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - they are so adorable!! I always worry when mine do it as they run so fast & then slam into each other - Like WWF wrestlers!
Laurie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I had to watch it twice. I loved it. Thanks for sharing and send us more!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love it!! You really have a nice little area laid out for them! It's a Hav obstacle coarse.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom, great video. they are soooo cute. I love the black one with the white stripe through his whole tail. How unusual is that?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Horse socialization.

Sorry, I'll have to work on it later. Got lucky the first time and now I don't know exactly what I did right or wrong.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oops, tom....that one won't work...atleast for me!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great job, Tom! Those puppies are so cute. Our little Shadow will runlikehell when our son's Pekingese is here. Rascal can't even begin to keep up and will often just sit and watch, in amazement, I think. :jaw:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video Tom, yes we do need more or I may just have to come and snatch one of them up for myself...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Adorable, Tom!! I saw both your videos. Those pups are soooooooo sweet and look like they're having a blast. I haven't seen such a young pup do the RLH. It's such a treat. 

If you click on Tom's profile at You Tube: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=tomkinghavs , you will see he has two videos up. Check them out!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the videos. They are fun to watch. It doesn't get much better than watching happy puppies play.

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Those puppies are SO cute! I love these videos! It's great to see them in action. :bolt:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Loved the 2 videos Tom!
That puppy with the white stripe down his tail and white paws is quite a neat looking little guy!My favorite!:eyebrows:They are all just cute as a bug!:dance:I like the platforms they jump on and the long tube!What do the horses think of the pups?


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

cute, cute, cute, really enjoyed, had to repeat several times as coco enjoyed also.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I want one!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Tom. That will keep me smiling for the rest of the night 

I love the black with the white paws. They look like they are wearing slippers!


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Thank you so much! They are too cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So cute! That is it, I don't want "a" puppy, I want an entire litter!

Horse socialization is important- I thought Dora was well socialized, she has her CGC, her TDI. We took her to my sister in law's horse show, she thought they were monsters and went crazy!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm just LOVING these videos! I've watched them several times today 

I want ALL of them!

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such adorable puppies!! I've never seen such little ones do the RLH game. I guess its inborn and impossible to stop! My neighbors all crack up when they see my Hav do it. Its done at least once a day and sometimes more. Plus, that noise they make makes it sound like they are whirling tazmanian devils!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

This is now the second time in a week I have heard the term "run like hell" for Havanese. Mattie's mom was the first one to tell me. I called it the Havanese Dance, but you are so right they run like hell all over the place. I am glad to hear this is a normal thing for Havanese!

Thanks,
Libby


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Tom,

Your babies are so darling and really move about!! Nice video and fun to watch!

Thanks,
Libby


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:clap2: LOVED IT!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW MY HUSBAND; HE WAS TALKING *DOGS.... *THIS MORNING WHEN WE ONLY HAVE ONE DOG:suspicious: SOO....IAM THINKING THIS VIDEO MIGHT PUSH HIM OVER:wink:
THANKS TOM


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok Lynn, whats the plan??? Put the video on the TV!! :bounce: We need more baby Havs!!!!! :whoo: 
Laurie


----------



## monkeytam (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that video. I want a puppy so bad. I might show that to my husband. Today is my 27th b-day so he better be nice and watch it. LOL!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONKEYTAM!!arty: What a great birthday prezzie!! I'd really work this one!:hug: :hail: :kiss: :dance: :eyebrows: p.s. sorry, went a little over board on the icons! Had to make a point!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*ONLY 27!!!!*

Hi Monkeytam - Happy Birthday.....

Today is my birthday too!!!!......._50TH!!!_ You are so young!! My duaghters age!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONKEYTAM AND CATHERINE! arty: :clap2: :cheer2: And Catherine, you look great for 50! Remember, you have 2 babies under a year old, so really, how old could you be? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Catherine & Monkeytam- HAPPY BIRTHDAY arty: :hungry: -HOPE YOU GET LOTS OF CAKE!!
Laurie


----------



## monkeytam (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. I am having a nice day. I am taking the day off, if there is such a thing when you stay at home. My kids made me cards this morning. They are 5 and almost 4 (in a couple of weeks). And my little one is 4 1/2months. Oh my name is Alicia, if anyone would like to know. Don't know what I am getting from my husband or even if I am getting a cake. He is at work so I guess the "party" will start when he gets home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Alicia, If he doesnt come home with a Hav, you better tell him that WE are going to be very disappointed!!! - Think it would work??


----------



## monkeytam (May 7, 2007)

Oh I wish.... We are starting the process to look for a house so I don't think I will get one right now but maybe for Christmas or my birthday next year. Whenever it is I know I will be crying happy tears though. A puppy has always been on my christmas list ever since I was little. We had dogs but they were my grandparents and not mine. Nonetheless I sure do miss having them around. I am happy to have found this breed. All of you have nice dogs (temperament, health, all of that stuff). I hope my hubby doesn't mind paying for it though. It is an investment that will last and be a part of our family for a long time. I can't see getting a dog and it not being of good temperament and health. That is just silly. The dog will be spoilled, you can count on that, especially since I will be home with it all the time!!!

Alicia


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Catherine, I think you should post a 50th birthday picture!! After seeing your gorgeous, young looking 80 yr. old mom I can only imagine how great you must look!!:jaw: :rockon:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Monekeytam and Catherine - a very happy birthday.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY arty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey! Who knew there were birthday news and wishes in this thread?! lol 
All the best you too, Alicia and Catherine! ((hugs))

Maddiesmom wrote: "Plus, that noise they make makes it sound like they are whirling tazmanian devils."

Isn't that just a hoot?! You'd think they were locomotives racing down the track with all the racket they make. I love it!! I was just watching Sammy and Ricky do their RLH a few minutes ago. Can't get enough of it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:Belated Happy Birthday to Catherine and Alicia!:cheer2:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Tom, thanks for sharing the videos. Those pups are so cute.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Catherine & Alicia. :wave: Sorry I missed this Thread. I've been playing catch-up for days now.:focus:

Cute video's Tom


----------

